# And then there were three pups ... growing fast



## Photo Lady (Jan 6, 2022)

Some people thought i was a bit off my rocker when we took home three pups.. it has been 4 months and although it is never a dull moment... i made it through...lol. House breaking was easy.. training is a bit tougher because it is every day.. all day... unless they are taking their nap ...like right now.. collie is female 9 months.. black dobie is female 7 month and red dobie is female  5 months... and then of course there is another man of the house


 7 yrs...


----------



## Warhorse (Jan 7, 2022)

Nice pics, #3 is my favorite!
I bet they keep you busy.


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 7, 2022)

Warhorse said:


> Nice pics, #3 is my favorite!
> I bet they keep you busy.


They sure do...good thing i love it.. thank you..


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 7, 2022)

Dogs are a lot of fun, lucky you!


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 7, 2022)

K9Kirk said:


> Dogs are a lot of fun, lucky you!


Thats how i feel about it... thank you


----------



## Jeff15 (Jan 7, 2022)

Very nice K9 shots.....


----------



## jeffashman (Jan 8, 2022)

Wonderful puppers!


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 9, 2022)

thank you


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 9, 2022)

jeffashman said:


> Wonderful puppers!


thank you


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 9, 2022)

Today i took a couple more shots indoors without a flash.. i am having alot more trouble lately getting that crispness ..these came out fairly well. but i wonder if anyone has advice at what i might improve in camera settings..

It was cloudy no sun..


----------



## CherylL (Jan 10, 2022)

Photo Lady said:


> Today i took a couple more shots indoors without a flash.. i am having alot more trouble lately getting that crispness ..these came out fairly well. but i wonder if anyone has advice at what i might improve in camera settings..



I try to keep my shutter speed around 500 to help with camera shake or the pups moving.  My focus point is the small point and set that on the pup's eye.  When I am taking photos of my pups I have the focus point already in place and slightly move the camera to hover that point over their eye before I take the shot.  Both of my cameras allow the focus point not to be connected so if I switch to portrait from landscape the point is where I last left it.  

With 3 toddlers it may be hard to get them to sit still for you!  Do they chase each other or play with the same toys?  My pups play keep away with one toy.  Oscar usually hides behind the couch.  Quincy pounces on the other 2 like a cat.

Looking forward to lots of photos of your 3 pups!


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 10, 2022)

CherylL said:


> I try to keep my shutter speed around 500 to help with camera shake or the pups moving.  My focus point is the small point and set that on the pup's eye.  When I am taking photos of my pups I have the focus point already in place and slightly move the camera to hover that point over their eye before I take the shot.  Both of my cameras allow the focus point not to be connected so if I switch to portrait from landscape the point is where I last left it.
> 
> With 3 toddlers it may be hard to get them to sit still for you!  Do they chase each other or play with the same toys?  My pups play keep away with one toy.  Oscar usually hides behind the couch.  Quincy pounces on the other 2 like a cat.
> 
> Looking forward to lots of photos of your 3 pups!


thank you Cheryl.. i will try this setting.. and lower the speed setting as you suggested.. we do have alot of action going on.. .. i think the leader of the pack will be black dobie..she tried to rule the roost in alot of ways .. i keep them for the most part separate because they get a little too rough at this age..send them out to play together for short times on back deck that leads to grass and fenced in yard.. inside it would be chaotic.. i will definitely be posting up photos from time to time as they grow,.. thanks again for the tip


----------

